# Health News 22nd April 2010



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2010)

*Diabetes UK president visits Crewe to talk about transplant operation*
RICHARD Lane OBE could have lost his life because of diabetes. He had a hypo when he was driving, crashed his car and broke his back. He can only walk now thanks to the expertise of the London-based surgeons who operated on him more than 18 months later.

http://www.crewechronicle.co.uk/cre...lk-about-transplant-operation-96135-26280472/ 

*Crewe teacher Helen talks about living with diabetes*
Chronicle reporter Belinda Ryan spoke to a Wistaston woman with the condition and to Richard Lane, president of Diabetes UK, who visited Crewe to give a talk on how a revolutionary islet cell transplant has transformed his life. Helen De Falco was a teenager when she was diagnosed with diabetes nearly 40 years ago.

http://www.crewechronicle.co.uk/cre...ks-about-living-with-diabetes-96135-26280471/

*Royal mail staff at Crewe nominated for award*

TWO Crewe postal workers have been shortlisted for the regional final of Royal Mail's First Class People Awards 2010. Meanwhile, revenue protection officer Harry has been shortlisted for raising well over ?30,000 for Diabetes UK over a number of years.

http://www.crewechronicle.co.uk/cre...-at-crewe-nominated-for-award-96135-26282388/


*Diabetes drug tied to reduced breast cancer risk*
NEW YORK (Reuters Health) - Women who have used the diabetes drug metformin for more than five years may have a lower risk of breast cancer than diabetic women on other treatments, a new study finds.The study, published in the journal Diabetes Care, adds to evidence that metformin, a generically available drug commonly used for type 2 diabetes, may have anti-cancer effects.

http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE63K4EI20100421

*'My medication is running out'*

Stranded in Malaysia after her flight home was cancelled, Sophie Longton is running short of medication and her health is worsening. Sophie, who has cystic fibrosis, says her stock of drugs is dwindling and she has started to cough up blood.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8634441.stm

*Early baby survival rate 'static'*

Babies born before 24 weeks are spending longer periods in intensive care but their overall survival rates have not improved, a study has found. Newcastle doctors say while more babies over 24 weeks do now live, the longer-term rates for infants just a week younger are static.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8635955.stm

*People with vitiligo 'may have skin cancer protection'*

People with the skin disease vitiligo may have natural protection against skin cancer, a study suggests. The condition, affecting one in 200, causes pale skin patches that lack pigment and burn easily - leading to an assumed increased risk of skin cancer.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8635844.stm

*'Superobese' mothers-to-be weigh down the NHS*

Such patients are more prone to get diabetes, have a stroke, suffer serious bleeding and end up in intensive care. NHS staff are providing extra care for growing numbers of "superobese" mothers-to-be because their extreme weight poses serious health threats both to them and their babies.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2010/apr/21/superobese-mothers-nhs-pregnant

*Britain 'not out of the woods yet' over swine flu, experts warn*

Britain is "not out of the woods yet" when it comes to tackling swine flu, with the virus likely to return as a form of seasonal illness next winter, experts said today. The H1N1 pandemic strain that spread around the globe last year is likely to remain the dominant strain this coming flu season, they said.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article7103904.ece


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh (Apr 22, 2010)

this what i seen in the news it was disguesting its worth a read 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/8638039.stm


----------

